# Lgd new to me



## boundarybunnyco (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi y'all. Haven't been back here in a while.
We moved to a small homestead in Montana. We have goats and poultry and horses and rabbits. We raise English Shepherds and love them for herding. They'll chase off just about any predators, but...
Last year we had a bear. He decided to eat Fanny, my bottle kid. Fortunately my son and Smith and Wesson intervened.
Also last year, we had a mountain lion with two yearling cubs. They decided to eat thirty plus ducks, AND one of my English Shepherd pups. 
Local hunters tracked and eliminated them.
This year I'm getting a 1.5 year old, male LGD, who has been raised with goats and poultry, kids and horses.
He's big. A hundred and fifty pounds big...and not yet neutered. That will be done like two seconds after he comes home.
I dont want him killing my English Shepherd stud, or mating any of the bitches.
What I'm looking for, is info on integrating him into my goat herd and dog pack.
Any help?

Oh. His name is Moose. He's people friendly with family and properly introduced others. He's a Central Asian Shepherd.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Since he has been raised around the same livestock you currently have, he’ll get to know the new stock quickly. The issue will be introducing him to your dogs. And your male specifically. I found it more difficult to introduce adults then new pups. I raised Anatolian Shepherd for years and never had any issues with them bonding with a new Border Collie or regular Collie, that I trained for herding. My LGD’s weren’t a fan of the border collies being in the pastures and “chasing” their livestock. But I started by keeping the collies close to me and my LGD’s knew very simple commands like “off” (which simply meant leave the collie alone). I would keep your new LGD in a secure pasture he can’t get out off but where he can see the other dogs with you. It will take him some time to get to know them and know that they belong. My male was fine with the border collie but if my neighbor came over with his border collies in the back of his truck, Trooper went nuts unless I told him “off”. He never really like those other dogs but those dogs also learned NEVER get ont of the truck. You’ll be good, it will take some patience. And you are experienced with dogs so make sure he understands you are the alpha. LGD’s are awesome for protecting livestock. Especially the large predators you have in your area.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

You've received some good suggestions...

The first thing I thought of when I read your getting "one" grown LGD was that he will need help. I would not expect only one dog (any type, even an LGD) to take on a bear and her cubs alone. Now if your other dogs will back Moose up, it might work out ok...

Your LGD is nearing the end of its adolescents; so expect him to push limits. He will definately need other canines to "play" with...


----------

